# Any overo lovers/owners out there?? Show some pics!!



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Danny is registered as an Overo. He has the big white stocking on his back leg and a big white patch all over the underside of his belly!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hes beautiful! I love the bay overos, I have one too just cant figure out how to post a pic


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is my boy  

View attachment 23726


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Overos are my favorite! Both our horses are paints, Magic is an overo, Gypsy is registered solid, but is also carrying an overo pattern. Both are pretty minimal, but I generally like them really loud or really minimal,
Magic (he has a belly spot you can't see in the pics),
















And Gypsy,








And my frame overo mini, Skip,









And I guess you could consider my mule an overo (mules can't actually be overo, but close enough) (younger pics because you can see her color better, she roaned quite abit as she's gotten older),


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

haviris, I love your horses!! the little mule is soo cute!


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

This is Amigo a Arabian paint cross mare i ride once in a while at a friend of the family's barn, she is gorgeous! Her owner is giving her to us when we move to our own farm, I did most of her training, she is such a pleasure to work with once you establish leadership, But until she knows you are boss, she is a huge handful.
She has the most striking crystal blue eyes!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG! I LOVE Gypsy's face!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I loves me some overos and it is all i will ever own! Here are the 2 boys I have currently.......

Stitch (coming on 7, had him since he was 5 months)







The black overo is his girlfriend  Stinger she is a black/white overo 





And this is my new boy Cody (he is going to be 8 in the spring, i have had him for almost 3 months now) I dont have any great pics of him yet tho


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I love this thread! I wish I could pick a favorite (well ok, my Gypsy is my favorite, but I may be abit partial), but they are really all pretty great!

And thank you Luvmyperch and Paint gurl 23, I'm pretty crazy about all of them, and Paint gurl 23 I'd like to see your boy, but your attachment isn't working!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love everyones ponies!! I will try my attachment again...

If it works..hes a registered bay overo..my show/all arounder horse that I trained..hes amazing 

View attachment 23812


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww, Paint-gurl, he's gorgeous! I LOVE his pattern!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you, I love him so much, hes like a big dog haha


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

paint gurl 23 said:


> thank you, I love him so much, hes like a big dog haha


Mine's a big 'ol puppy dog too! He follows me around and wants to be everyone's Best Friend!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Worked that time, he's beautiful Paint Gurl 23! Your Danny is also gorgeous luvmyperch, I love his stockings!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks haviris


----------



## lulushadow (Jul 18, 2009)

*My Diamond*

Here is my overo. She is 3/4 arab/paint cross. She is a sweet heart that we are just getting started. She is 7 years old and has been used as a brood mare.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Shes pretty lulushadow!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

My wonderful 1/2 arab overo, Ransom! With my mother-in-law on him. He has an irritated look on his face, hahaa :lol:


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

hes beautiful Ib Cake!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

this is gidgit


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4312862798_78b867b787_b.jpg


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is our APHA filly, "Cinnamon"


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG these horses are too cute!!! 

I can totally understand the irritated look on the face with the MIL on the back moo-wahahaha!

I think Gypsy and Danny are my faves!


----------

